# DTG fulfillment that will remove black ink on black shirts



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

The title pretty much says it.

Anyone know of a DTG fulfillment service that _won't ink over the shirt color with the same color?_

Otherwise I can't fade colored edges on black shirts, or I'd have to print a white under base, then black, on a black shirt, which won't look good.

I know removing black for DTG can become pretty technical when it comes to preparing the artwork (I'm using photoshop) but any tips for doing it manually would also be great.

But seeing how it requires so much effort and explanation, I figure my best bet is to find a DTG fulfillment service that has the ability to simply not print black ink on black shirts.

Thanks.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Also any Rip can do what you are asking.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

A good fulfillment company should not be printing the black in the design. Also make sure when designing your file you are using a true black. If it is a off black or very dark gray the machine will try and underlay before printing the color.


----------



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

I can tell you this - Printful will not do this.

If there is black on your .png, they WILL ALWAYS print that black on top of a white under base, on top of a black shirt.

Just got off the phone with someone in the graphics department.

They refuse to use any preset with a knock out black feature.

Why? 

All they could tell me is that it would take too much time or effort.

I guess because it takes them time and energy to calibrate the white under base, and decide what percentage of black to remove, and they can't do that for every shirt.

I asked if they could do it just once for each individual shirt design, and keep that info stored for future use. Still no.

Scalable Press, same story pretty much, except that their art department will sometimes remove the black by hand before it goes to the RIP.

I've seen the results of RIPs such as neoRIP and Garment Creator and Digital Factory.

I was going to post links but the pictures of the ones that were there last night are no longer showing.

But you know what, I liked them so much that I copied them and saved them.

I have attached them to this post.

The one with cat was done with Garment Creator v1.30 with Knock Out Black and was originally posted here which is still a good thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/epson-surecolor-dtg-printers/t645057.html

The one of Darth Vader was made with neoRIP and was originally found here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/epson-surecolor-dtg-printers/t546634.html

There are other examples of the same Darth done with different RIPs on that page of the tread, but this one has apparently vanished.

There are other RIP examples on that thread too that are pretty good like Digital Factory (even though the one by neoRIP that vanished but which I have reintroduced here wins hands down).

So this gives the newbie like myself an idea of what RIPs are capable of on black garments.

Basically NeoRIP, or Garment Creator is exactly what I need and two of the biggest DTG fulfilment companies in the game refuse to have anything to do with it because of the "hassle".

I'm sorry but these RIPs and others are the only way to print on black shirts and retain that "silk screen" aesthetic and feel.

Unless of course you're using clean outlined artwork such as vectors, with zero fades into black; hence fades into the garment when printing on black shirts.

I don't know why these companies don't understand that it's worth the hassle to create better shirts. It may mean a drastic overhaul in workflow, and a bit slower production time, but looking at these threads it's hard for me to believe it's actually so time consuming it would hurt their profits.

They'd rather mass produce low quality shirts. 

I get it. It's all about the money. Fair enough.

But it's got to count for something that there are very many designers and customers that want the results of what RIPs such as Garment Creator and neoRIP have to offer. And thus they lose money by not going the extra mile to offer what is clearly a step in the right direction.

So yeah.

No printful. No Scalable Press.

They won't take advantage of the software capabilities to solve all my t-shirt design headaches and have inadvertently made it impossible for me to open up a small t-shirt business due to the types of artwork I have and the fact that they are all going on black shirts.

But maybe it's not impossible.

You guys talk about how good companies will use such software presets such as "knock out black".

I'd love to know what good companies would do this, because I've tried two of the biggest, and they won't.

Thanks.


----------

